# Apple Dealer in Brampton?



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

Anyone know of any Apple dealers in Brampton?


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Nope... Let me know if you find one. Closest retail store is RedTag{CPUSED} Dundas between Dixie & 427 in Mississagua.

MacDoc & Global Graphics are in Miss too, but are not really retail stores per say. 2 video game stores in Bramalea City Centre have the occasional {Blizzard} cross platform title and may sell iPods {expensive}. But don't count on it.


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

Thatnks for the info.


----------



## DaGangster (Jun 12, 2004)

I live in north west Mississauga and end up going to Canadian Computer in Oakville. They seem to have a number of things that other dealers don't have (a vast array of iPod accessories for example). They are a bit pricey, but they have the selection so you can't argue.


----------



## thebatman (Aug 17, 2003)

I've always dealt with CP Used and their sister store Red Tag. They've both been excellent. So much so that, although it would be sweet, I've no need for an Apple Store to open at Bloor & Yonge.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Pop yer postal in here and see what comes up:

http://wheretobuy.apple.com/ca_locator/


----------

